# With Permission from Coats & Clark a very old pattern



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

I knitted this baby sweater for my daughter back in 1969. My husband's cousin helped me back then as I had never knitted anything with "stitches instructions". I ended up making several! I remember how cute it turned out and for my very first knit, I thought it was pretty easy. Enjoy.

I wrote Coats & Clark for permission to post this pattern and this is what they wrote me:

Dear Mrs. Groditski:
Thank you for your recent inquiry. You have permission to share our pattern as long as it is offered for free and credit is given to Coats & Clark for creation of the pattern.The pattern is covered under copyright laws and may not be sold or auctioned in any manner.
Thank you for the opportunity to be of service.
Sincerely,
Cynthia Schnall
Consumer Assistant
Coats & Clark is registered in England and Wales under company registration number 04620973 having its registered office at 1 The Square, Stockley Park, Uxbridge UB11 1TD


----------



## Deedidi (Dec 9, 2011)

Brill...did babies really look like this?


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

Deedidi said:


> Brill...did babies really look like this?


Isn't it funny?! I thought the same when comparing to baby pics nowadays!


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

Thank you for the link!


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this beautiful pattern with us and getting the permission from Coats and Clark first!!!!!


----------



## laura1964 (May 22, 2011)

thank you so much n researching whether ok to share or not. babies used to be bonny the bigger and fatter the better and healthier they were believed to have been. obviously now ideas are different n hence no more bonny baby contests!


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

Little did I know when I knitted this Sacque that even though it was for a 6 month old, it would fit my newborn girl! she came in weighing 8 pounds, 11 ounces and 21.5 in long!! No 0-3 months outfits for her. Perhaps babies were bigger then, don't know...She is now 42 and has 2 girls.


----------



## gillian lorraine (Aug 18, 2011)

Won my bonny baby contest! Don't know what happened as I grew up!!!!!!!!
The Plymouth Herald still runs the contest via photos sent into its office once a year.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern! It is lovely!


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

thanking you


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Deedidi said:


> Brill...did babies really look like this?


Have you ever watched a professional photographer at work to get a baby to hold a pose long enough to get such a photo? Besides that, he had to take multiple shots before finally getting one that was _worth_ publishing. You can bet that the baby didn't look like that for longer than 15 seconds! (My husband's a retired photographer.) 

Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Thank you for that, it looks lovely. :thumbup:


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

thank you thank you


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

It is lovely to see a little baby dressed like that, thank you for taking the trouble to get the go ahead to share, very nice of you.
NOW , does anyone in the Uk think this would be 3ply or 4ply?


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Thank you for posting. After researching, I found that all but one were the same weight/ply:

By US standards: "0" Light Fingering
By UK standards: 3-ply

The exception was Coats & Clark Red Heart Pompadour:
By US standards: "1" Fingering
By UK standards: 4-ply


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Love the old patterns


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

I have several skeins of older baby fingering yarn that matches the description in the pattern. Would be a great way to use it up, I think. Thanks for not only sharing the pattern, but also for going to the trouble of getting permission.

Many thanks!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Toby's Mom said:


> Little did I know when I knitted this Sacque that even though it was for a 6 month old, it would fit my newborn girl! she came in weighing 8 pounds, 11 ounces and 21.5 in long!! No 0-3 months outfits for her. Perhaps babies were bigger then, don't know...She is now 42 and has 2 girls.


Mine was a big baby too.. I never thought of baby's being born smaller these days!! I like a nice healthy baby.. that way when they grow they still have some meat on the bones.. not skinny scrawny things.. LOL although all babies are cute and beautiful..


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

I have saved it into a pdf file.


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

can I ask what the "0" mean? Does it me # of times. I can't find anywhere where it says what it means.


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

The Yarn Council has a numbering system that identifies what weight of yarn it is. Many yarn companies in the U.S, have incorporated those symbols on their yarn labels:

http://www.craftyarncouncil.com/standards.html
http://www.craftyarncouncil.com/weight.html
http://happyberrycrochet.blogspot.com/2014/06/different-yarn-types-and-deciphering.html
http://www.karpstyles.com/yarn_conversion.html


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

knitpick said:


> can I ask what the "0" mean? Does it me # of times. I can't find anywhere where it says what it means.


Within the pattern 'O' means a YO. It is is the abreviations for stitches at the end of the pattern.


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

thanks. this not very clear to me but will try the pattern to see.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Toby's Mom, I just LOVE to read old patterns - and look at the models too. Thanks for sharing, especially for going to the trouble of contacting Coats first so we can enjoy knitting this baby cardy. Really considerate of you.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Linda6885 said:


> I have saved it into a pdf file.


It was very nice of you to upload the file. Thanks.


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Linda6885 said:


> Within the pattern 'O' means a YO. It is is the abreviations for stitches at the end of the pattern.


The "0" (not O) that knitpick was referring to has to do with my post about the yarn weight system, not a stitch abbreviation.


----------



## laceandbits (Jun 23, 2011)

knitpick said:


> can I ask what the "0" mean? Does it me # of times. I can't find anywhere where it says what it means.


The abreviations are at the bottom of page 3. As someone else said, O means yo.


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

My bad. I just noticed that knitpics asked what "0" (a zero) meant.


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

In the pattern there are a couple of circled lines . That is the "0" that I was talking about.


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

After reading the pattern again and adding yo it now makes sense to me. thanks to every one.


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Linda6885 said:


> I have saved it into a pdf file.


Thanks for taking the time to do this...much appreciated.


----------



## laceandbits (Jun 23, 2011)

GinB said:


> The "0" (not O) that knitpick was referring to has to do with my post about the yarn weight system, not a stitch abbreviation.


That's not how I read her question.

I read it that she probably didn't register it's the letter not the number, but her comment was that that the 0 (or O) could be to indicate the number of times to knit something.

She's quite right that in some multisize patterns for parts of the instructions you sometimes do something zero times.

I can't see how your post about the yarn size would inspire that thought. But thank you for the information as I was trying to work it out too, and had decided I'd need to see what size a US 6 needle is to get the yarn size, as in the UK 6s are large!


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

laceandbits said:


> That's not how I read her question.
> 
> I read it that she probably didn't register it's the letter not the number, but her comment was that that the 0 (or O) could be to indicate the number of times to knit something.
> 
> ...


Please read my later post on the previous page.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

GinB said:


> The "0" (not O) that knitpick was referring to has to do with my post about the yarn weight system, not a stitch abbreviation.


I was not clear which you meant. With old patterns such as this, you can go by other clues to tell you about weight of yarn used. Gauge is a good indicator. A lite fingering yarn, is less then sport. Although this gauge with a size 6 needle should be quite forgiving and easy to obtain. Swatching, first for gauge, then for pattern and resulting fabric is best to do first.


----------



## grammylynn (Mar 2, 2013)

Deedidi said:


> Brill...did babies really look like this?


I did. First time I saw a baby pic of me I choked. I was 4 months old sitting just like this baby and I weighed 20 lbs. My dimples had dimples! Only 6 lbs at birth so gained much faster than babies today. My kids and grandkids were all bigger at birth but didn't weigh 20 lbs until much older!

Mom said my formula was watered down evaporated milk with Karo Syrup. Really packed on the pounds. I drank over a quart of this every day!


----------



## PATRICIAKEITH (Jun 13, 2011)

Deedidi said:


> Brill...did babies really look like this?


Yep!! They really did. I have four of them - all grown up and now very handsome men! :lol: :lol:


----------

